# On the other hand…



## gaer

I've just gone blank. I KNOW there is a way to say this in German, and I'm sure I know it too. But right now I can't think of it.

It's driving me NUTS…

Gaer


----------



## mnzrob

gaer said:
			
		

> I've just gone blank. I KNOW there is a way to say this in German, and I'm sure I know it too. But right now I can't think of it.
> 
> It's driving me NUTS…
> 
> Gaer


 
You could say anderseits. Actually, Leo has several ways of saying it:

andererseits
andernteils
anderseits
auf der anderen Seite
demgegenüber
handkehrum

What I hear most in Munich is anderseits, or andererseits.

Rob


----------



## gaer

mnzrob said:
			
		

> You could say anderseits. Actually, Leo has several ways of saying it:
> 
> andererseits
> andernteils
> anderseits
> auf der anderen Seite
> demgegenüber
> handkehrum
> 
> What I hear most in Munich is anderseits, or andererseits.
> 
> Rob


Thanks, Rob. I had a "brain burp". A gigantic one. I was look for:

Einerseits, andererseits. On one hand, on the other hand. I was too stupid to remember that Leo allows you to type in a phrase.

I don't know what happened to my head!!!

Gaer


----------



## mnzrob

gaer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rob. I had a "brain burp". A gigantic one. I was look for:
> 
> Einerseits, andererseits. On one hand, on the other hand. I was too stupid to remember that Leo allows you to type in a phrase.
> 
> I don't know what happened to my head!!!
> 
> Gaer


 
Happens to the best of us.  

Rob


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rob. I had a "brain burp". A gigantic one. I was look for:
> 
> Einerseits, andererseits.    On *the* one hand, on the other hand. I was too stupid to remember that Leo allows you to type in a phrase.
> 
> I don't know what happened to my head!!!
> 
> Gaer



That says it all.   

On the one hand I agree with you, but on the other hand I'd prefer Tims opinion.
Einerseits stimme ich dir zwar zu, aber andererseits finde ich Tims Meinung relevanter.

*free translation*


----------



## MrMagoo

mnzrob said:
			
		

> You could say anderseits. Actually, Leo has several ways of saying it:
> 
> andererseits
> andernteils
> anderseits
> auf der anderen Seite
> demgegenüber
> *handkehrum*
> 
> What I hear most in Munich is anderseits, or andererseits.
> 
> Rob




*lol* WAS?? 
Wo sagt man denn *"handkehrum"*??? 
Was ein cooles Wort, aber gehört hab' ich's noch nie...


----------



## Scylla

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> *lol* WAS??
> Wo sagt man denn *"handkehrum"*???
> Was ein cooles Wort, aber gehört hab' ich's noch nie...


 
Hi an alle, bin neu hier.

Das Wort kommt aus der Schweiz. Google zeigt zumindest ziemlich viele Seiten aus der Schweiz an, welche dieses Wort erwähnen.

In der Tat ein tolles Wort.


----------



## Jana337

Scylla said:
			
		

> Hi an alle, bin neu hier.
> 
> Das Wort kommt aus der Schweiz. Google zeigt zumindest ziemlich viele Seiten aus der Schweiz an, welche dieses Wort erwähnen.
> 
> In der Tat ein tolles Wort.



Herzlich willkommen!  Woher bist du?

Der Duden kennt das Wort "handkehrum" auch in der Fügung "im Handkehrum", was "blitzschnell" bedeuten soll, hochdeutsch "im Handumdrehen". Wunderschön!

Jana


----------



## Scylla

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Herzlich willkommen!  Woher bist du?
> 
> Der Duden kennt das Wort "handkehrum" auch in der Fügung "im Handkehrum", was "blitzschnell" bedeuten soll, hochdeutsch "im Handumdrehen". Wunderschön!
> 
> Jana


 
Vielen Dank! 
Ich komme aus Westfalen, damit bin ich ja nicht die einzige hier, wie ich sehe.
Der Begriff "Im Handkehrum" ist mir nicht geläufig, ich kenne nur "Im Handumdrehen". Vielleicht ist der Ausdruck nicht mehr so im Gebrauch.


----------



## MrMagoo

Scylla said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank!
> Ich komme aus Westfalen, damit bin ich ja nicht die einzige hier, wie ich sehe.
> Der Begriff "Im Handkehrum" ist mir nicht geläufig, ich kenne nur "Im Handumdrehen". Vielleicht ist der Ausdruck nicht mehr so im Gebrauch.


 
Nö, da bist Du beileibe nicht die einzige!! 
Woher aus Westfalen stammst Du denn, wenn ich mal fragen darf...?! (Wenn Du's nicht publik machen willst, kannst's ja auch pmen).+
Bis später!

-MrMagoo


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Nö, da bist Du beileibe nicht die einzige!!
> Woher aus Westfalen stammst Du denn, wenn ich mal fragen darf...?! (Wenn Du's nicht publik machen willst, kannst's ja auch pmen).+
> Bis später!
> 
> -MrMagoo


Keine Geheimnisse, bitte.  Wir sind alle neugierig. Jens, wo wohnst du eigentlich? 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Keine Geheimnisse, bitte.  Wir sind alle neugierig. Jens, wo wohnst du eigentlich?
> 
> Jana


 
Auch in Westfalen


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Auch in Westfalen


Dein Profil kann ich auch alleine lesen.  Mehr sagst du also nicht?

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dein Profil kann ich auch alleine lesen.  Mehr sagst du also nicht?
> 
> Jana


 
Na, werd doch nicht gleich so grantig *hehe*
Ich sag's ja: Das Städtchen, in dem ich wohne schimpft sich "Paderborn".
Hast Du jemals davon gehört?!


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Na, werd doch nicht gleich so grantig *hehe*


 Bin ich doch nicht. 


> Ich sag's ja: Das Städtchen, in dem ich wohne  schimpft sich "Paderborn".


Entschuldigung, aber das musste ich einfach mit einem Pfeilchen versehen.   


> Hast Du jemals davon gehört?!


Karl der Große, nicht wahr? 

Jana, Geschichtsfan


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Bin ich doch nicht.
> Entschuldigung, aber das musste ich einfach mit einem Pfeilchen versehen.


 
Oh ja... ein Idiom ... *hehe*



> Karl der Große, nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana, Geschichtsfan


 
*Ufff*  jetzt bin ich platt!!
Wow! Eine "1" für die Geschichtsexpertin!!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Na, werd doch nicht gleich so grantig *hehe*
> Ich sag's ja: Das Städtchen, in dem ich wohne schimpft sich "Paderborn".
> Hast Du jemals davon gehört?!



Ich zumindest kenn's.   



> Vielen Dank!
> Ich komme aus Westfalen, damit bin ich ja nicht die einzige hier, wie ich sehe.
> Der Begriff "Im Handkehrum" ist mir nicht geläufig, ich kenne nur "Im Handumdrehen". Vielleicht ist der Ausdruck nicht mehr so im Gebrauch.



Dem muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Scheint wohl wirklich noch niemand gehört zu haben.    Ich kenne ja auch bloß "im Handumdrehen", aber selbst "handdrehum" kenn ich nicht als Alternative für "andererseits".


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> *Ufff*  jetzt bin ich platt!!
> Wow! Eine "1" für die Geschichtsexpertin!!


Jetzt schwebe ich im siebten Himmel und schlage Purzelbäume vor/aus (Germinal? Piloya?) Freude.  


> Und noch ein Anliegen habe ich: Versucht bitte, die erlernten Idiome ab und zu erwähnen, so dass sie nicht brachliegen. Quelle



Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Jetzt schwebe ich im siebten Himmel und schlage Purzelbäume vor/aus (Germinal? Piloya?) Freude.



Darf ich auch mal Hausaufgaben kriegen? Ach, immer muss ich warten und dann werden deine Hausaufgaben nie erledigt.    Das habe ich satt!


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Darf ich auch mal Hausaufgaben kriegen? Ach, immer muss ich warten und dann werden deine Hausaufgaben nie erledigt.   Das habe ich satt!


Toll! Du kriegst eine Hausaufgabe und damit erledigen wir deinen Wunsch, denn du für den 10000. Beitrag gewonnen hast. Der wäre sowieso bald verjährt. 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Darf ich auch mal Hausaufgaben kriegen? Ach, immer muss ich warten und dann werden deine Hausaufgaben nie erledigt.  Das habe ich satt!


 
Selbst ich werde nicht gefragt, dabei bin ich doch der eigentliche Gesprächspartner... *gg*


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> That says it all.
> 
> On the one hand I agree with you, but on the other hand I'd prefer Tims opinion.
> Einerseits stimme ich dir zwar zu, aber andererseits finde ich Tims Meinung relevanter.
> 
> *free translation*


Hmm. Rob said this: _What I hear most in Munich is anderseits, or _*andererseits*_._

Who is Tim? What word would you prefer? Im confused!  After I read your post,  I didn't know which way is up. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Hmm. Rob said this: _What I hear most in Munich is anderseits, or _*andererseits*_._
> 
> Who is Tim? What word would you prefer? Im confused!  After I read your post,  I didn't know which way is up.
> 
> Gaer



Tim is no one. I just imagined him.   

It was nothing but an example sentence, Gaer. Did I help you to    find your thread again?


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Selbst ich werde nicht gefragt, dabei bin ich doch der eigentliche Gesprächspartner... *gg*


Natürlich gebe ich Hausaufgaben ausschließlich denjenigen, die sich mit dieser Grammatik auseinanderzusetzen haben. Aber bei Germinal  kämpfe ich wohl mit den Windmühlen 

Jana


----------



## Cath.S.

Paderborn : Überführung der Reliquien des hl. Liborius von Le Mans nach Paderborn. Damit beginnt die älteste Städtepartnerschaft in Europa. 
Quelle Wikipedia
Ich wohne in Vendôme, einer schönen keinen Stadt hundert Kilometer sudlich von Le Mans.


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> Paderborn : Überführung der Reliquien des hl. Liborius von Le Mans nach Paderborn. Damit beginnt die älteste Städtepartnerschaft in Europa.
> Quelle Wikipedia
> Ich wohne in Vendôme, einer schönen k*l*einen Stadt hundert Kilometer s*ü*dlich von Le Mans.


......
Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Natürlich gebe ich Hausaufgaben ausschließlich denjenigen *auf*, die sich mit dieser Grammatik auseinanderzusetzen haben. Aber bei Germinal  kämpfe ich wohl mit den Windmühlen
> 
> Jana



Hausaufgaben werden "auf"gegeben.    Wie kannst du mit den Windmühlen kämpfen? Ich kannte diese Wendung bisher noch nicht, aber ich verstehe natürlich ohne Weiteres, was du damit    'rüber bringen möchtest.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hausaufgaben werden "auf"gegeben.   Wie kannst du mit den Windmühlen kämpfen? Ich kannte diese Wendung bisher noch nicht, aber ich verstehe natürlich ohne Weiteres, was du damit   'rüber bringen möchtest.


Don Quijote, ein Meisterstück der abendländsichen Literatur. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Don Quijote, ein Meisterstück der abendländsichen Literatur.
> 
> Jana



Dein Satz    verdient gleich drei solche Pfeile.


----------



## sohc4

"Im Handkehrum"


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Scheint wohl wirklich noch niemand gehört zu haben.    Ich kenne ja auch bloß "im Handumdrehen", aber selbst "handdrehum" kenn ich nicht als Alternative für "andererseits".


Geht mir genauso: Handkehrum - Handdrehum - alles  böhmische Dörfer für mich.

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> "Im Handkehrum"
> Geht mir genauso: Handkehrum - Handdrehum - alles  böhmische Dörfer für mich.
> 
> Axl



Jetzt bräuchten wir nur noch einen Schweizer hier! Noch ist das alles    Chinesisch für uns.


----------



## gaer

Scylla said:
			
		

> Hi an alle, bin neu hier.
> 
> Das Wort kommt aus der Schweiz. Google zeigt zumindest ziemlich viele Seiten aus der Schweiz an, welche dieses Wort erwähnen.
> 
> In der Tat ein tolles Wort.


Welcome to the forum. 

I missed your first post. Do you use "handkehrum" yourself? It does seem like a very cool word!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Oh ja... ein Idiom ... *hehe*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ufff*  jetzt bin ich platt!!
> Wow! Eine "1" für die Geschichtsexpertin!!


This is off-topic, but I had to laugh at my mind:

Geschicht-sexpertin!! (I had to read it twice, Geschichts-expertin!! ) 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> This is off-topic, but I had to laugh at my mind:
> 
> Geschicht-sexpertin!! (I had to read it twice, Geschichts-expertin!! )
> 
> Gaer



*staying off-topic*   

Oh, you guy! What do you think? Well, just out of curiosity; Read this:

Staatsexamen

Would you read "Staat-sex-amen" or "Staats-examen"?


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> This is off-topic, but I had to laugh at my mind:
> 
> Geschicht-sexpertin!! (I had to read it twice, Geschichts-expertin!! )
> 
> Gaer



To be totally honest:
I was thinking about writing it with a hyphen - but 1.) I rather write those compundings as one word (that's what German is famous for), and 2.) I was wondering if anybody noticed... and you _did_ *hehe*


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> To be totally honest:
> I was thinking about writing it with a hyphen - but 1.) I rather write those compundings as one word (that's what German is famous for), and 2.) I was wondering if anybody noticed... and you _did_ *hehe*



Yes, that's correct, because—I think—you can't write things with a hyphen if it's already connected with the extra "-s-", except for abbreviations. Examples:

Pneumatikbetrieb   
Pneumatik-Betrieb.   

Heizungsbetrieb   
Heizungs-Betrieb   

LüftungsgmbH   
Lüftungs-GmbH


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> To be totally honest:
> I was thinking about writing it with a hyphen - but 1.) I rather write those compundings as one word (that's what German is famous for), and 2.) I was wondering if anybody noticed... and you _did_ *hehe*


Yes. I have that kind of mind. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Yes. I have that kind of mind.
> 
> Gaer


 
Soso... na, was soll ich dazu noch sagen?!


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Soso... na, was soll ich dazu noch sagen?!


[/QUOTE]
 Great minds think alike.


----------

